# The Forgotten Shards of a Dream



## Kael of the Blackrose (Feb 20, 2002)

This chronicle will be based in the once proud city of Saaniema, not that the PC will not travel but it will the central town of many stories. Saaniema is large town on the westhern coast of the Reanaarian Bay. For those of you who have never heard of the Kingdoms of Kalamar I suggest you get a copy of the corebook immediately. It will also give you the chance to look the town up.

First I will related each character's backround, followed by an introduction session and on the fourth session all of them will gathered at the same place/time. So here it goes....

Rovak Ulberk Kaldarr (Dwarven male Ranger 2)

Rovak was born in the year 1845 Year of Kaldarr's Founding (682 YND), the son of Fragaz and Mieka. He grew up in the dwarven town of Kazul'eruk buried under Mount Kazul in the northern reaches of the Vrykkar mountains. The first twenty five years of is life passed quickly learning the basic skills of a dwarven prospector under Fragaz and his letters under is mother Mieka, a stonecutter by profession. Soon Rovak was deemed old enough to travel with is father and those were is happiest years but the would not last. 

During these years the presence of Frost giants increased in the valleys of Mount Kazul and many brave dwarven soldiers died fighting them. The Frost giants were finally driven back in the high frozen peaks they came from but not before the human villages supplying the dwarven people with food were either deserted or destroyed. These events would mark the beginning of Kazul'eruk's fall. 

As the battles against the Frost giants were fought large groups of Troglodyte moved into the lower levels of Kazul'eruk's mines, the underground tunnels connecting with Kaldarr'eruk and the other dwarven communities. By Rovak's 35th birthday (1880 YKF) the war against the Troglodytes had taken its toll on the people of Kazul'eruk and the other dwarven communities. No matter how many warriors they would send none were able to reopen a safe passage to Kazul'eruk, not even mighty Prince Kaldarr. Hard pressed to protect their home from the Troglodyte invasion and running low on food it was decided that Fragaz would mount an expedition for Kaldarr'eruk. 

They traveled in the high peaks of the Vrykkar mountains, east toward the Canton of Minterbast to purchase food from the gnomes. The road was uneventful but tracks of many goblinoid bands and giants were seen. Once the Canton was reached, the mules were packed with food and the troop headed back to Kazul'eruk. Only Fargaz, a dwarven warrior and a loaded mule would continue the trip to Kaldarr'eruk. That was the last time Rovak saw is father. 

The supply expedition returned home guided by Rovak, to find it infested by Troglodytes and there brethren slaughtered. The leader of the party ordered Rovak to find Fargaz and warn the Prince Kaldarr of Kazul'seruk's fall.

While he crossed one of the lower valleys, Rovak was captured by a Hill giant who keep him as a slave for those hard to scratch places. Anyway he was to small a meal for Grell's tastes. A week or two later Grell's was traveling north toward the Rokk woods in the Jenth ridge when he was savagely attacked by a middle aged Dejy prospecting the area for gold. It was thus that Rovak was saved by Rajani the ranger and he was taken under is wing.

At first they traveled to Kaldarr'eruk to find Rovak's father but Fargaz never reached the city. The Prince who had already heard of Kazul'eruk's fate was not to happy to see a reminder of is failure and Rovak was grudgingly invited to choose another clan. From now on the name of Kazul'eruk would not spoken nor the named of clan Ulberk to be uttered. Feeling rejected by is people Rovak, left Kaldarr'eruk never to return.

For nearly twenty years he travelled along the Jenth Ridge with Rajani looking for gold and fighting the monsters plaguing the area. Rovak grew wise in the ways of the wild under the tutelage of is master, he also learned the skills necessary to fight goblinoids, troglodytes and the rare giants roaming the eastern Vrykkar mountains. It was also during this period that Rovak was introduced to the mysteries of Thyjyk "The Earth Mother and Mother of all Elements" until in the year 734 YND when Rajani died of old age. 

Unable to bear the familiar sights of the Jenth Ridge, Rovak feeling alone decided to cross the Vrykkar mountains and he reached the city-state of Saaniema. He spent the last ten years searching the Vry Nassau and the Sotai Gagalia Headlands for gold and other riches. 

Two years ago he discovered a secret shrine to the Mother of Elements hidden in the bowel of a massive stony hill. Since then he as maintained the little shrine and established residence in it's security.


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Apr 4, 2002)

*Forgotten Shards of a Dream*

It as been a while....

Trazes Enada (Human male Rogue/Fighter 1/1)

Son of Ceomia and Koyen, Trazes was born Replanting 12th 722 YND in the proud town of Saaniema on the western shores of the Reanaarian Bay. Is earliest memory is that of the birth of his sister Tykfal. He grew up under the watchful care of is mother and spend many a days playing with is baby sister. Very early he was taught many tongues by is father Ceomia and Dejy, by Koyen is mother. He was also taught how to read and write for those are the first skills one must to learn be a good trader. At the age of eight he asked is father how he had met with Koyen and why did they marry? Is father told him about is past and how he became the man he was at that moment.

Some twenty-seven years ago Ceomia was a successful merchant from Saaniema, who owned a ship and sailed to Zoa in order to purchase exotic goods. Profit was good but between pirate attacks, fogs and storms the Bay was dangerous place to sail. One night he was caught by a huge storm, is ship sank but he held on to a barrel and prayed all the gods whose named he knew to save him. He promised he would never again set foot on a boat if they spared is life. Whether as an answer to is prayers or by shear luck, Ceomia survived the storm. He floated for two days and nights before he was rescued by fishermen near the shores of the Republic of Saaniema. He lost most of fortune with the wreck of is ship but he still had a little bit of money and many contacts because of is many years of travel. He held is promise to the gods and settled in a cozy two story building which he purchased with the rest of his money. He turned one of the rooms into a shop and opened under the name "Ceomia's herbs and exotics". It is during those years that he saw Koyen a Dejy slave girl and it was love at first sight. He purchased her and granted her freedom back by marrying a few months later under the watchful eyes of The Guardian, Neevu.

Trazes spent the next years learning is father's profession with the support of is mother. Koyen told him about her life in the Vry Naasaun Headlands before her capture at the hands of Reanaarian soldiers and how now she was happy, in life she never could have imagined in her tribe. By Trazes twelfth birthday, things took a sad turn when Koyen fell ill. She suffered from a blood disease and the healers could do nothing but ease her suffering. Her corpse was mounted on a funeral barge and sent adrift blazing into the Reanaarian Bay.

Feeling sad and bitter Trazes rebelled against is father's authority. He started hanging in the streets of Saaniema, where he met with Taalnoa and his elder brother Liamar. They were a pair of rogues from the country side of the Republic earning their coins by their wits and skills. Taalnoa was about Trazes aged and he was a natural tumbler who taught him the basic. He dreamed of one day travelling to Baethel where he would petition to study at The Theatre of Arts and become a famous bard. Liamar was more of a grim character with a quick temper, but most of the time he did not resort to physical violence unless is brother was threatened. After four years of performance and training Taalnoa felt confident he would be accepted at the Theatre. During these years Trazes also learned a few thievery skills and attitude from Liamar. The two brothers set sail for Beathel a sunny morning of Harvester 738 YND. Trazes keep performing but he soon lost interest.

That winter Ceomia was stricken at the hearth and nearly died. Trazes went back to is father to make peace and help with the business while is father was recuperating. Eventually Ceomia felt good enough to return to work but he would often be short of breath and weak. Trazes and Tykfal were officially introduced to the business. They met with Captain Hotakk a Fhokki from Adarr Norr who supplies them with spices bought in Zoa and Ceomia's trading contacts around Saaniema. Ceomia died of a stroke in 720 YND leaving them both owners of "Ceomia's herbs and exotics". In memory of there father they kept the shop's name and founded the House Enada.

Unable to concentrate on the business, Tykfal took over the daily affairs of the shop over the following year while Trazes dealt with the transport of the supplies. With the money inherited from his father, Trazes trained to be a warrior at Sinlarai's School of Arms for the last year sometimes even under the elven swordmaster himself.

Last year Tykfal married Dealnaa, the third son of a wealthy Reanaarian farmer. He works as a guard for the town's Watch.  

Next time coming up with Ahran-Thyss backround.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kael of the Blackrose (Apr 17, 2002)

Now for the last of our adventurer...

Ahran-Tyss (Reanaarian male Sorcerer 2)

Ahran-Tyss was born Arid 15th 726 YND in the city of Baethel on th estern shores of the Reanaarian Bay. The only son of Tuirlain a Reanaarian alchemist with some knowledge of the arcane and Sorfea a Reanaarian apothecary with some Dejy ancestry from the city of Dynaj. He grew up surrounded by strange smells floating in the house with books, scrolls, exotic items ardoning the shelves and tables. 

In his early years he was taught how to read and write by his mother Sorfea and not to touch anything in the laboratory under the stern eyes of his father Tuirlain. Once he had learned is letters, Tuirlain initiated him to the mysteries of the arcane and there words of power. Unfortunatly Ahran-Tyss had not inherited of is father's sharp mind and he soon lost interest in is magical studies. He did not either show any likings for his mother's profession, so he spent most of youth playing in the streets of the city with is many friends.

At the age of thirteen he manifested spontenous feats of arcane magic and many of is friends were afraid of him. While Tuirlain was startled by his son's power, Sorfea was more reasuring and happy that her son had inherited his grandmother's powers. For many generation on her mother's side she revealed to him, children of her family sometimes developped arcane powers like his.

Proud and impressed by is son's innate arcane powers, Tuirlain perfected is knowledge of the arcane and thaught him how to control is powers. Ahran-Tyss was also initiated to some of the secrets of alchemy but all this knowledge came at a price. He no longer had time go run  and play with is friends in the streets of Baethel. Slowly he lost track of them and he buried himself even further in is studies. On the others side he started making new ones as Tuirlain introduced him to the people of the Arcane Hall, a loose organization of arcane spellcasters who own a large building in the city.

At sixteen, like all male of the confederacy, he had to serve two years in the levy posted near the Arajyd Hills. So for the first time in is life he left is home, he traveled est to the northern Arajyd Hills with many other recruits and some officers. The first months of training were very hard physically and Ahran-Tyss body hardened but it was soon clear to is superior officers that he was no ordinary soldier. Aware of is capacities and skills, the captain of the levy assigned him to the arcane division were he was trained by Jor'Ada a member of the Alliance of Might. There he learned how to wield magc in the confusion of battle, how to recognized kobold spellcaster magic and how best to defeat them. The last six months of is training he was assigned to a border watchpatrols were they fought off a few kolbold scouting parties.

He returned safely home in Mustering of 743 YND and was warmly welcomed by is proud parents. 

I once heard: "It is not the quantity that counts but the quality."


----------

